
Human beings are not computers - zick
http://theenergyproject.com/key-ideas
======
LoSboccacc
The ideas are correct, but this

> We're at our best when we move between expending energy and intermittently
> renewing our four core energy needs

will be hand waved as hogwash and feeling goods hr practices until they start
putting some numbers behind the claim

sadly it seems nobody is able to do research anymore, or even read old
research. Most of it has to relearned at every new generation of CEOs coming
in offices, at about 20-30 years cycles.

you can find a lot of it in the 40s, 60s, 80s, etc. now we're just about at
the end of yet another 'resource extraction' cycle, where managers (who just
got bonuses pushing people into unsustainable working hours) are looking for
reasons why productivity dropped across the board and how to bring it back up

look at the references at the bottom of this study (which mostly colorize
graphs and reword sentences, but still) [http://danzpage.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/Construction-...](http://danzpage.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/Construction-Management-
Resources_Calculating_Loss_of_Productivity_Due_to_OT_Using_Charts_-
_Nov_2001.pdf)

not included, but more or less same conclusions
[http://www.awci.org/cd/pdfs/8107_b.pdf](http://www.awci.org/cd/pdfs/8107_b.pdf)

and yet while "As an example, it is well known that within narrow limits a
craftsman learns to expend his physical and mental energy at an accepted pace
which he has established" (from second link) we keep getting into a death
productivity spiral fueled by retarded KPI and other "fun" HR practices.

------
jonstewart
Yuck, this is just some marketing fluff. What, pray tell, is "spiritual
energy" and should companies really get involved in spiritual/religious
matters?

Where's the news for hackers?

------
jackgavigan
FYI, The Energy Project appears to be a commercial organisation, owned by its
chairman and COO (Jean and Sally-Anne Gomes):
[https://companycheck.co.uk/company/05881149/THE-ENERGY-
PROJE...](https://companycheck.co.uk/company/05881149/THE-ENERGY-PROJECT-
EUROPE-LIMITED/group-structure)

------
tbrownaw
Rather than trying to pick out the sane parts of this, wouldn't it be better
to go find (and watch) that youtube synopsis of "Drive" by Dan Pink?

------
inatreecrown
reading and specially looking at the graphics in this article feels more like
"Human beings are not computers yet"

